# Wallsend ship yard tunnels May 2008 report



## dave (May 31, 2008)

Following on from Geordies report on this place thought i would put up a few of mine from the day and thanks for the company Geordie. We assume the tunnels must have carried cables and pumps etc for the dry docks long since out of use.






i couldnt resist this one on arrival at the site.


























An interesting explore you would think there was nothing left untill you venture down below thanks to Geordie for first finding the access.


----------

